# L & D anesthesia record



## bkeeling (Oct 8, 2007)

general question...polling for answers. 
Anesthesiologist places an epidural and occasional bolus for labor and delivery. There is no anesthesia record completed, the only documentation available is on the L & D sheet maintained by the nurses on that floor. Color me stupid, but without an anesthesia record this is not billable. "Not documented, Not done". Any suggestion on how to argue my position?
Belinda


----------

